# Colour Changing Midas Blenny



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Figure I start the first post in this forum with my favourite fish... my Midas Blenny..

When hes angry, upset, scared, or ready to sleep he turns brown and has leopard spots:









When he's happy, swimming, or eating he is vibrant yellow:









Oh, and QT your fish


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

nice one. I want to get one, but just should decide between this one and Lawnmower Blenny

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

OH! you got teh feesh into teh tank :3 he's adorable!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a lawnmower And he changes is stages...

Half of his body will be white and the other half will be white with Black stripes

When hes feeling crazy(zoom,zoom) Hes all white with black stripes.

Very fun to watch.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Just remember midas blennies can get up to 6 inches long. House appropriately.



sig said:


> nice one. I want to get one, but just should decide between this one and Lawnmower Blenny


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep, I do my research first = )

I do not have any other plans for fish in this tank..

Midas Blenny, 2x Clown Fish, 1 Clown Goby


----------

